# Giroud col Napoli. Leao, oggi esami.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.


Il recupero di Leao e Rebic è fondamentale.

Giroud tornerà comodo in tante partite e segnerà goal importanti, ma loro due ci faranno svoltare la stagione.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il recupero di Leao e Rebic è fondamentale.
> 
> Giroud tornerà comodo in tante partite e segnerà goal importanti, ma loro due ci faranno svoltare la stagione.


Il problema è che non si capisce quando torneranno.. pazzesco il buco comunicativo sugli infortuni del Milan.
E poi saró un disco rotto ma trovo assurdo non si facciano due domande su staff medico e preparatori atletici. Una delle rose più giovani del campionato e si spaccano come grissini


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non si capisce quando torneranno.. pazzesco il buco comunicativo sugli infortuni del Milan.
> E poi saró un disco rotto ma trovo assurdo non si facciano due domande su staff medico e preparatori atletici. Una delle rose più giovani del campionato e si spaccano come grissini


Secondo te non se le fanno due domande pure loro? 

Non credo stiano li a pettinare le bambole sinceramente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non si capisce quando torneranno.. pazzesco il buco comunicativo sugli infortuni del Milan.
> E poi saró un disco rotto ma trovo assurdo non si facciano due domande su staff medico e preparatori atletici. Una delle rose più giovani del campionato e si spaccano come grissini


ma guarda che le informazioni circa gli infortuni è cosi un po ovunque, per sapere che cosa sia successo a gosens bisognerebbe scomodare gli agenti di x files


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non si capisce quando torneranno.. pazzesco il buco comunicativo sugli infortuni del Milan.
> E poi saró un disco rotto ma trovo assurdo non si facciano due domande su staff medico e preparatori atletici. Una delle rose più giovani del campionato e si spaccano come grissini


le domande se le fanno magari, sono le risposte a quanto pare che mancano


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non si capisce quando torneranno.. pazzesco il buco comunicativo sugli infortuni del Milan.
> E poi saró un disco rotto ma trovo assurdo non si facciano due domande su staff medico e preparatori atletici. Una delle rose più giovani del campionato e si spaccano come grissini


Proviamo a dare una risposta a questo quesito : 
*" buco comunicativo sugli infortuni del Milan"* il Milan ti ha comunicato che il giocatore X si è fatto male. I tempi di recupero sono incerti e ogni volta a settimana ( se non due ) l'allenatore in conferenza stampa ti aggiorna sulle condizioni degli infortunati. 
Non capisco cosa debba fare Pioli più di cosi, una/due volte a settimana ci aggiorna. 

*" Una delle rose più giovani del campionato e si spaccano come grissini "* problema che sta gravenmente danneggiando la nostra stagione. Non ci sono scusanti.


----------



## ventu84090 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Proviamo a dare una risposta a questo quesito :
> *" buco comunicativo sugli infortuni del Milan"* il Milan ti ha comunicato che il giocatore X si è fatto male. I tempi di recupero sono incerti e ogni volta a settimana ( se non due ) l'allenatore in conferenza stampa ti aggiorna sulle condizioni degli infortunati.
> Non capisco cosa debba fare Pioli più di cosi, una/due volte a settimana ci aggiorna.
> 
> *" Una delle rose più giovani del campionato e si spaccano come grissini "* problema che sta gravenmente danneggiando la nostra stagione. Non ci sono scusanti.


Purtroppo questo problema c’era anche lo scorso anno e non sono stati presi provvedimenti..anzi forse è pure peggiorato..
Non è possibile andare a giocarsi partite decisive sempre senza 7-8 giocatori..l’anno scorso contro lo United..quest’anno non ne parliamo nemmeno


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo problema c’era anche lo scorso anno e non sono stati presi provvedimenti..anzi forse è pure peggiorato..
> Non è possibile andare a giocarsi partite decisive sempre senza 7-8 giocatori..l’anno scorso contro lo United..quest’anno non ne parliamo nemmeno


Concordo, ripeto non ci sono scusanti.


----------



## Gamma (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.



Io non so più cosa pensare riguardo agli infortuni.
Sicuramente è colpa di qualcuno, ma di chi? Della preparazione atletica dello staff di Pioli? Dei ritmi che pretende l'allenatore in campo e in allenamento? Dei medici che non riescono a curare i problemi dei nostri giocatori del tutto? Dei campi di Milanello? Del clima? Della mamma di Lukaku?

Facciamo arrivare un'equipe composta da medici, fisioterapisti, preparatori atletici, preti e sciamani esterni, facciamoli sedere a tavolino e che trovassero la quadra della situazione!

Lo scorso anno eravamo nettamente inferiori all'Inter e lo scudetto temo che lo avremmo perso comunque, avendo anche una rosa corta... ma quest'anno, seppur ancora inferiori all'Inter, abbiamo dalla nostra meno impegni sul campo, una rosa più lunga e giocatori migliorati, le carte giuste per giocarcela fino in fondo, e farebbe molto più male perderlo in questa stagione...


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.


servirebbe più leao(o rebic) di giroud.. visto che giroud al massimo entrerà al 70' mentre leao partirebbe titolare.. ed invece giocheremo ancora con krunic esterno


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.


.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Dicembre 2021)

Li ha superati gli esami Leao? E' vivo?
9 giorni per una piccola lesione da contusione... ahhaha.. da sommarsi alla panchina precauzionale con l'Atletico e alla panchina col Genoa... i nostri fanno pure la panchina preventiva... la pretattica della panchina, siamo troppo avanti.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Li ha superati gli esami Leao? E' vivo?
> 9 giorni per una piccola lesione da contusione... ahhaha.. da sommarsi alla panchina precauzionale con l'Atletico e alla panchina col Genoa... i nostri fanno pure la panchina preventiva... la pretattica della panchina, siamo troppo avanti.


"Leao? Sono solo crampi".


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.


Intanto rebic va verso il mese di assenza.
Sconcertante.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> "Leao? Sono solo crampi".


Contro la Fiorentina, come dimenticare... ha i crampi dal 20 novembre.
Infatti dal 20 novembre è praticamente non pervenuto, è da lì che si è rotto, altro che contusione lacerante.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Intanto rebic va verso il mese di assenza.
> Sconcertante.


Calabria ha compiuto un mese ieri... ma si sa: è fracico -cit, il polpaccio è delicato -cit...

Anguissa ieri già in campo, per Dio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Li ha superati gli esami Leao? E' vivo?
> 9 giorni per una piccola lesione da contusione... ahhaha.. da sommarsi alla panchina precauzionale con l'Atletico e alla panchina col Genoa... i nostri fanno pure la panchina preventiva... la pretattica della panchina, siamo troppo avanti.



Vorrei ricordare che era uscito solamente a scopo precauzionale.
Poi dolorino da niente,solamente da monitorare.
Poi attenzione,"potrebbe saltare il liverpool"
E puntualmente neanche convocato.

Ora magari non recupererà neanche contro il Napoli,ma nessun problema,no ?
Loro recuperano Anguissa,Insigne,magari fanno anche il miracolo con Osimen grazie al sangue di San gennaro!
E noi nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Calabria ha compiuto un mese ieri... ma si sa: è fracico -cit, il polpaccio è delicato -cit...
> 
> Anguissa ieri già in campo, per Dio.


Vedrai che recupera prima osimhen.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare che era uscito solamente a scopo precauzionale.
> Poi dolorino da niente,solamente da monitorare.
> Poi attenzione,"potrebbe saltare il liverpool"
> E puntualmente neanche convocato.
> ...


Si sarà ingolfato il pronto soccorso.


----------



## Viulento (13 Dicembre 2021)

e' lapalissiano che la colpa sia dello staff.

se il kebabbaro fosse in mano al nostro staff sarebbe stato fuori uso almeno un paio di volte da inizio stagione. 

e invece vola sull'erba.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si sarà ingolfato il pronto soccorso.



E' colpa nostra,l'abbiamo ingolfato noi soprattutto grazie al nostro solito wrestling pre-partita


----------



## marcokaka (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ma quindi ? Notizie su Leao ?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.


Bene, ma non credo abbia molta importanza.

Sarà in forma come me il lunedi mattina


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Dicembre 2021)

almeno riposa...................
c'è da dire che ne aveva veramente bisogno


----------



## 4-3-3 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ma sti esami?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma sti esami?


li avranno prenotati con la mutua per risparmiare, 1o buco libero: Marzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, che conferma le news precedenti, Giroud tornerà col Napoli. Il francese ci sarà, nel big match. Leao invece oggi effettuerà un nuovo esame per valutare la lesione muscolare.


Situazione tragicomica. Si sono rotti tutti, qualcosa non va anche se comunque per la tirchieria di Idiott si acquistano appositamente giocatori già mezzi sfasciati per due ragioni:
1) costano meno;
2) se si falliscono gli obiettivi stagionali si attribuisce la colpa agli infortuni così da avere un alibi sempre pronto con tutti i sumari (i discepoli di Suma) pronti a giustificare una eventuale stagione non proprio eccezionale.


----------

